# Packing the cooler for a picnic today.......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a sample of the selection. Now to pack the Otterbox:ss

Clicky!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you are doing a bit of mixing there....:al:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like you are doing a bit of mixing there....:al:tu


Well the Mikes is for the wife. I figure I'd start with the Local 1 and the Ommegang. The Saranac and the Lagunitas are both strong beers(i have a sixer of each), so I'll have to nurse those as the afternoon progresses. The old stock ale @ 12% will have to be a late night sitting by the fire pit beer.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

How was the picnic, Tony?
What did you smoke/drink??
:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> How was the picnic, Tony?
> What did you smoke/drink??
> :tu


Picnic was really good. Smoked an H. Upmann, a DCM, and a Felicias. Drank pretty much everything you see in the pic (and then some).
Hope your weekend was good Mark! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Picnic was really good. Smoked an H. Upmann, a DCM, and a Felicias. Drank pretty much everything you see in the pic (and then some).
> Hope your weekend was good Mark! :ss


*ALL the drinks and then some*, you say?
Wow, what a champion!!

Some great smokes too; glad to hear you enjoyed yourself.
:tu:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Picnic was really good. Smoked an H. Upmann, a DCM, and a Felicias. Drank pretty much everything you see in the pic (and then some).
> Hope your weekend was good Mark! :ss


\
now that is a great picnic.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, do you remember anything about the picnic? :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Wow, do you remember anything about the picnic? :tu


I remember my wife driving me home :r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I remember my wife driving me home


Nice! :tu


----------

